
Berlin Start-Up 6Wunderkinder: Hopes are High for 'Workplace Facebook' - wheels
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,798290,00.html
======
jwallaceparker
I am a longtime Wunderlist user and am very excited for the upcoming
Wunderkit. Great to learn a bit more about this company and their technology.

